# Big Brain Theory: Have Cosmologists Lost Theirs?



## panta dokimazete (Jan 16, 2008)

You gotta read it to believe it...I am not surprised - it is the inevitable result of theoretical naturalism...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nothing new really, and not surprising.


The whole "Reality, what a concept." thing.....


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 17, 2008)

I loved the ending.



> “It sounds crazy because here we are touching issues we are not supposed to be touching in ordinary science. Can we be reincarnated?”
> 
> “People are not prepared for this discussion,” Dr. Linde said.



Enjoyable reading. For sheer plot, I liked _The Matrix _better though. Thanks for the link.


----------

